# walltools promo code



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello I called walltools and they said to ask the members for the code. So if anyone has it and can please message me it. Thanks


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Anyone remember if it was Wall Tools or All-Wall that accepted one's DWT user name for a 10% discount? Or was it neither of them?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Walltools had a code "drywalltalk10", for a10% discount. I think allwall would give a discount if you called


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

You just log in and message all wall and give your user name, then they set up your account with auto discount, To easy.


----------



## spg (Mar 6, 2014)

*WallTools DWT promo code doesn't work*

I'm looking to purchase a set from WallTools. The promo code drywalltalk10 doesn't work. Did WallTools change the promo code for DWT members to receive a 10% discount?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Just worked the other day for someone else.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

It worked for me yesterday unless they changed it today


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Only thing I can think of is perhaps Corey was the only person to use the code since walltools changed hands. If the new owners weren't aware of it till yesterday and deactivated it? Or typo or just a site glitch.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Hmm maybe but im not sure because when I called yesterday the guy on the phone I think his name was brian or brandon said to ask dwt members that he just cant give it out. So im assuming if they were gonna end it he wouldve just told me the offer ended


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Brandon was/is the name of the owner.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

I thought Brandon was selling out awhile ago . Or didn't he, yet?


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Maybe he sold it and still works for them


----------



## brewdesign (Sep 24, 2012)

I've used the drywalltalk10 code a few times. Great guys to work with. One of the guys (Brandon?) spent over an hour on the phone with me a while back helping me determine the best tools to use for the type of work I do. They have nice free t-shirts, too!


----------



## spg (Mar 6, 2014)

It worked now. I don't know what the problem was. This time I used a different computer and made the D cap in Drywalltalk10. Well it works now, awesome!!! Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I ordered stuff on april 8 and it still says its processing could something be wrong?


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I've had it take a couple days before order was processed before, shouldn't be a worry.... yet


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Do you guys know if plastering supplies do the same thing as shipping is alot cheaper as im in Australia already cheers


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

spg said:


> I'm looking to purchase a set from WallTools. The promo code drywalltalk10 doesn't work. Did WallTools change the promo code for DWT members to receive a 10% discount?


ask Gaz


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sweendog87 said:


> Do you guys know if plastering supplies do the same thing as shipping is alot cheaper as im in Australia already cheers


No they dont. Wall tools postage has always been ridiculous. If you want to buy from the US try AllWall or Als taping.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hey gazman what's this found it in an old. Thread just wondering


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It is an adjustable corner roller made by Ezybead, an Aussie company.


----------

